

Tell HN: I have a bunch of Google Wave invites - adammichaelc

If you want one, send an email to adam -at- snappsoftware dot com with your google email.<p>Cheers
======
gr366
These things went from the hottest online commodity (selling on eBay, etc) to
something that can't be given away. I think there's a conundrum — nobody is
using Google Wave because there weren't enough people on it to begin with, but
now people aren't interested in the invites because they hear nobody is
finding a use for it.

This wasn't an issue with Gmail because it worked with all other email
systems, whereas Wave is having to build its user base from the ground up.

I'm sure it's been discussed in numerous other threads, but is anyone
genuinely using Wave for anything productive?

------
cmelbye
I also have a ton of Google Wave invites (36 to be exact). Everyone that wants
one already seems to already have one, but if you'd still like one send me an
email to charlie@mudoo.net.

